# Show Wax



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone:wave:, am looking for a show wax to use on three classic cars for the shows this year, am looking for a wax that makes the cars look deep and glosses and stand out:doublesho So can you suggest your best two waxes please:thumb:
The cars are Red,black and cream- brown, cheers everyone:thumbls price range-- £50-£150


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Cream-brown like this car? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5047756&postcount=17

I used maybe four waxes on this car


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zymol Glasur and Odk glamor are my two glossiest


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Obsession wax phaenna. Or auto finesse illusion, both in your price range!
Great waxes :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Zymol Glasur, AF Illusion and Capture the Rapture (latter needs a second buff)


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Zymol Glasur and Odk glamor are my two glossiest


Cheers Kimo:thumb:, I have glamor, Camerashy and you both say Zymol Glasur, is it easy to use and how long to cure before another layer also I have never tried AF waxes before so do they do panel pots??.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Midnight sun for the win, if you have time to layer and leave, layer and leave. Vics concours and P21 both look great, but i think midnight sun tops them


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

BMD Sirius - Use code DW20 to get 20% off!

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/sirius-show-car-wax


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

You really cannot go wrong with obsession Evolution with the custom offer right now. It is super glossy. 

Also BMD Sirius is another to consider, however the sale has just ended. Easily within your range though. Both very good.

That's two but..

Illusion always gives fantastic results. In the end as you know, the prep is what really makes them all shine.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Midnight sun for the win, if you have time to layer and leave, layer and leave. Vics concours and P21 both look great, but i think midnight sun tops them


Is that Blackfire wax, cheers Matt:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Glasur is one of the easiest waxes I've ever used. It's great. And spreads very far too. 

Though I go against the rules and instead of doing a panel at a time I do the whole car lol

I like illusion too but it isn't in the same league imo

I've got Sirius too which is being recommended. Although it's the best and only bmd wax I've liked, again it's not in the same league as some of the others mentioned


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural wax 2 coats for Cream-brown colour and solid black colour , SN gives pure reflective finish and adds extra clarity without amplifies paint defects , you need good combination not only wax , I found Megs UC > *Britemax Ultra Fine Polishing Glaze* and two coats of Supernatural gives great result on solid colours .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

If the paint in very good condtion orange peel free you only need P21s Concours wax for all cars:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

shine247 said:


> You really cannot go wrong with obsession Evolution with the custom offer right now. It is super glossy.
> 
> Also BMD Sirius is another to consider, however the sale has just ended. Easily within your range though. Both very good.
> 
> ...


Illusion keeps popping up
So far it's Illusion, Sirius:thumb:
Is Best of Show any good ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For me, SV Best of Show or Wolfgang Fuzion. 

You can get smaller pots which will fit easily within your budget.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> Is that Blackfire wax, cheers Matt:thumb:


It is dude, mega :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> It is dude, mega :thumb:


On solid colours Matt.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chongo said:


> On solid colours Matt.:thumb:


Yeah man, great on solid warms and still amps up wetness and flake on metallics. Honestly its very underrated, even though its well rated if that makes sense lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> If the paint in very good condtion orange peel free you only need P21s Concours wax for all cars:thumb:


They will be free of orange peel soon:buffer: I have P21s and the gloss is amazing:doublesho cheers MAXI.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Yeah man, great on solid warms and still amps up wetness and flake on metallics. Honestly its very underrated, even though its well rated if that makes sense lol


Must have a look, if I can get panel pots first then I can do a reveiw and find which one looks the best:doublesho that's why I asked for two choices , cheers mate


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> Must have a look, if I can get panel pots first then I can do a reveiw and find which one looks the best:doublesho that's why I asked for two choices , cheers mate


Motorgeek do 3oz and 7.4oz pots,of midnight sun
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=41

Dave


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Motorgeek do 3oz and 7.4oz pots,of midnight sun
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=41
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave,:thumb: this could be one I might give ago just one more to chose .:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Go for that and Glasur

You won't be disappointed 

And if you are, There's something wrong with you lol 

Was actually way ahead of other waxes in the 'top 5 waxes' thread


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'd recommend both midnight sun and zymol, Glasur or carbon if Glasur is a little rich price wise. Used mine last weekend for first time and very impressed with the clarity and gloss.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are interested in Obsession Wax Evolution there is the deal on until 31st Jan. Choose a colour, scent and colour of jar. £55 posted. Or wait until Feb when I think he is doing a deal on the Phaenna show wax. I assume it will be the same thing with a different wax. Both have great reviews.


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

How about Pinnacle Souverän!?  

Glasur not bad as mentioned before


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Blackfire midnight sun is definitely a wax to have at that price point. You will not be disappointed....


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

No need to break the bank with show wax chongo. Most show waxes don't tend to be that durable but P21s concours and pinnacle souveran are a good shout. They fall down in durability a bit, but these are soft oily waxes, applying further coats shouldn't be a problem.

Failing that, as mentioned already you can pick up smaller pots of sv BOS or Fuzion which fit easily in your budget


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Cream-brown like this car? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5047756&postcount=17
> 
> I used maybe four waxes on this car


The Fuzion on that looks nice Maxi


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

can vouch for P21S Concours, too
amazing looking finish


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> The Fuzion on that looks nice Maxi


Wolfgang Fuzion surprised me on this car it gives great finish . I found 
Wolfgang Fuzion gives better finish on solid light colours. need to try Wolfgang Fuzion in small area beacuse sometime it gives expectional result on some colours !


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I use bouncers capture the rapture, awesome wet look finish and very easy to apply. 

About 2months durability. 

Or you could try odk concourse


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion surprised me on this car it gives great finish . I found
> Wolfgang Fuzion gives better finish on solid light colours. need to try Wolfgang Fuzion in small area beacuse sometime it gives expectional result on some colours !


I've tried Fuzion on top of the WG kit, paintwork polish enhancer> deep gloss paint sealant> Fuzion and it did look good :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

For the money you will struggle to beat Vics concours and Midnight Sun, for me Vics just has the edge in terms of the `wet` look. Couple of pics, the RS wearing Vic`s at waxstock and the Golf with Midnight Sun:


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

A show wax that doesn't get much air-time is Soft99 Authentic Premium.

So easy to apply and remove, and a fabulous finish :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

TomG said:


> A show wax that doesn't get much air-time is Soft99 Authentic Premium.
> 
> So easy to apply and remove, and a fabulous finish :thumb:


I'll second that, water beading is nuts too!

Also dirt cheap for a massive pot


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

I went with Obsession Evolution. The offer was too good to pass on.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tigerspill said:


> I went with Obsession Evolution. The offer was too good to pass on.


Was looking at this last night, :argie: nice deal, what's it like to use and what is the gloss like:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

chongo said:


> Was looking at this last night, :argie: nice deal, what's it like to use and what is the gloss like:thumb:


It's a breeze to use you can leave it 10 minutes or 10 hours it'll still buff off with ease

The picture shows the gloss it's fantastic


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> It's a breeze to use you can leave it 10 minutes or 10 hours it'll still buff off with ease
> 
> The picture shows the gloss it's fantastic


Very nice indeed,:argie: is that just one coat you used or more:thumb: by the way nice car mate:car:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Just the one coat


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I've always liked using Bouncers 22 and Illusion/Desire.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

For gloss nothing beats swissvax shield or Wolfgang fuzion. I recommend them both highly


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyle 86 said:


> For gloss nothing beats swissvax shield or Wolfgang fuzion. I recommend them both highly


Better than your best of show or crystal rock?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Better than your best of show or crystal rock?


I'd be interested in the answer to this.

I love BOS and now also own a pot of Shield (which I have yet to use). I have been told to steer clear of CR as its not worth the money.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having a custom wax from Obsession is also an option given your budget, that way you'll get exactly what you want in terms of ease of use and final finish and colour and scent


----------

